
Dr. Strangedupe: Or, How I Learned to Stop Worrying And Love Duplication - duck
http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/11/dr-strangedupe-or-how-i-learned-to-stop-worrying-and-love-duplication/
======
wmf
_[closed as duplicate of Question] click here to see answers_

This looks like a UI problem that could be fixed with a 301 redirect rather
than some kind of philosophical issue.

------
DanielBMarkham
As a writer and a movie aficionado I had to upvote that title. Wonderful work.

But the article itself is also good. One of the things I've noticed with web
sites is the vast difference just a few words can make. While people are
excellent at identifying dupes most of the time, computers aren't. So it's
good that there are a dozen variations on a question. Perhaps when dealing
with natural language, a dupe is in mind of the beholder.

~~~
yycom
Nope, just another word vomit from Jeff. He likes to throw around clever-
sounding phrases such as "actively harmful at worst" without any
substantiation. I don't disagree with the sentiment though.

